# TWH conformation ; Throw your thoughts!



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi all,
Just for a little fun I wanted to see what everyone else thought about my TWH mare’s conformation. I have no idea about her lineage or background whatsoever. 
Photos aren’t that great since she rarely stands square but oh well


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like her conformation a lot. She has a really nice shoulder, well sprung in the rib cage, big open hocks,, a long powerful hip and lots of bone in her legs. her front legs are a bit 'backward', or over bent appearing, or maybe it's the fetlock on the front left that looks a bit odd

I see a horse that is built for a strong, long ride. Her head is not the prettiest I've seen ,but you don't ride the head.


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I like her conformation a lot. She has a really nice shoulder, well sprung in the rib cage, big open hocks,, a long powerful hip and lots of bone in her legs. her front legs are a bit 'backward', or over bent appearing, or maybe it's the fetlock on the front left that looks a bit odd
> 
> I see a horse that is built for a strong, long ride. Her head is not the prettiest I've seen ,but you don't ride the head.


I’ve found a lot of TWH usually have big, masculine heads. Honestly it’s probably their most defining feature IMO, lol!


----------



## BGnMe (Nov 1, 2021)

She has pretty typical TWH conformation, especially in the hind and hocks (sickle).

How often does she stand over her fore (3rd pic)? That could indicate heel pain or hindquarter pain/weakness. Horses should have their legs under them (but not overly so); their chest shouldn't prop them up.


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

BGnMe said:


> She has pretty typical TWH conformation, especially in the hind and hocks (sickle).
> 
> How often does she stand over her fore (3rd pic)? That could indicate heel pain or hindquarter pain/weakness. Horses should have their legs under them (but not overly so); their chest shouldn't prop them up.


I think she does it quite often. But she is getting adjusted by a chiro this Monday to resolve some other discomfort, so I will speak to her about this


----------



## BGnMe (Nov 1, 2021)

GrimApatheia said:


> I think she does it quite often. But she is getting adjusted by a chiro this Monday to resolve some other discomfort, so I will speak to her about this


The chiro may be able to help some, but not if it is in the hoof - then, you would need to talk to a/your farrier.


https://www.seahorsecorral.org/PosturesOfPain.html


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

BGnMe said:


> The chiro may be able to help some, but not if it is in the hoof - then, you would need to talk to a/your farrier.
> 
> 
> https://www.seahorsecorral.org/PosturesOfPain.html


Thank you for the advice. I was actually thinking about switching farriers since the one that comes to the barn for most of the horses now always seems to leave her fronts a little flared..


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If your Vet is coming out have her checked for dsld.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she looks great! I like her.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I would not have picked up on the possibility of DSLD until @stevenson mentioned it.

While Tennessee Walkers don’t seem to be on the DSLD Hit List, it is not uncommon for them to have long pasterns..

Here‘s a credible and easy-to-read link on DSLD. DSLD Information Page | Comparative Orthopaedic Research Laboratory

I also agree with @stevenson to have a vet evaluate for DSLD and it wouldn’t hurt to get the chiropracto’s opinion either

She is a beauty but she is very stressed and unhappy. I sure hope you get some answers from the professionals soon


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> I
> 
> She is a beauty but she is very stressed and unhappy. I sure hope you get some answers from the professionals soon



I don't see a stressed or unhappy horse. I see, in the last photo, a mare that is saying to that other horse, "That's close enough!".


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I don't see a stressed or unhappy horse. I see, in the last photo, a mare that is saying to that other horse, "That's close enough!".


Walkinthewalk and I have been conversing over the possibility of Dahlia having ulcers and needing to get adjusted by the chiropractor, so I believe she was referencing to that.


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I don't see a stressed or unhappy horse. I see, in the last photo, a mare that is saying to that other horse, "That's close enough!".


Also yeah she was lookin at the bay in the background! She’s incredibly forward with her opinions and always wants some personal space lol!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> I don't see a stressed or unhappy horse. I see, in the last photo, a mare that is saying to that other horse, "That's close enough!".


Agree with your thoughts on the “step away from my butt “ pic

Her head shots in the other thread are rolled into my comment. When I look at all of the fotos together she just looks unhappy and uncomfortable


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think she’s cute. I was thinking her feet need a little work, and so when people discussed her stance in relation that made sense. It looks like her toes are too long maybe causing that angle to be off.


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

Knave said:


> I think she’s cute. I was thinking her feet need a little work, and so when people discussed her stance in relation that made sense. It looks like her toes are too long maybe causing that angle to be off.


Yeah, I don’t like how her current farrier has trimmed her, he’s been leaving the fronts flared. I’ve already spoken to another boarder who uses a different farrier so I’m hoping to get that fixed soon. 🤞🏻


----------



## Blueeyedroan (Nov 23, 2021)

I find her pasterns highly concerning. They look very weak, yet short. It’s expected to have weak looking pasterns when they are visibly too long, but short and weak points towards DSLD. Hoof angle may be an issue that is making it look extra off, but all that angle down there (pastern and hoof to pastern) is concerning.


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

Blueeyedroan said:


> I find her pasterns highly concerning. They look very weak, yet short. It’s expected to have weak looking pasterns when they are visibly too long, but short and weak points towards DSLD. Hoof angle may be an issue that is making it look extra off, but all that angle down there (pastern and hoof to pastern) is concerning.


Hi! She has recently been adjusted by a chiropractor and this issue is significantly better. Her posture was really off because of her being “twisted”, so she put a lot of weight on the pasterns. The chiropractor/vet also mentioned she believes that was the issue causing her pasterns to drop like that.


----------

